# Windows System Tray Weather App?



## tcharron (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know of any decent weather monitoring apps that run in the systray that can display data from the NWS, Wunderground, etc?  I've been using WeatherWatcher, but data from the weather channel makes baby Ullr cry..


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

I use the Weatherbug, mostly for sh!ts and giggles. It does give timely notifications of NWS watches and warnings however..


----------



## tcharron (Nov 19, 2007)

Greg said:


> I use the Weatherbug, mostly for sh!ts and giggles. It does give timely notifications of NWS watches and warnings however..



MOOCHOOOO h8 for Weatherbug.  Read this:

http://fravia.com/weatherbug.htm


----------



## YardSaleDad (Nov 19, 2007)

If you use firefox there are several nice plugins available.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=weather&status=4


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2007)

tcharron said:


> MOOCHOOOO h8 for Weatherbug.  Read this:
> 
> http://fravia.com/weatherbug.htm



That page is a bit over reative, IMHO. I've been running Weatherbug for years with no real problem. I just ran SpyBot and it found nothing related to Weatherbug. Sure, you have to take care in installing just the bare bones version, and it is indeed ad-supported (so is this site, BTW) but I'm okay with that.

I personally think people can go a bit overboard worrying about adware/spyware, etc. Run Spybot or Ad Aware from time to time, keep your virus protection up to date with current virus definitions, browse only reputable Web sites, and don't worry about it...


----------



## tcharron (Nov 21, 2007)

Greg said:


> That page is a bit over reative, IMHO. I've been running Weatherbug for years with no real problem. I just ran SpyBot and it found nothing related to Weatherbug. Sure, you have to take care in installing just the bare bones version, and it is indeed ad-supported (so is this site, BTW) but I'm okay with that.
> 
> I personally think people can go a bit overboard worrying about adware/spyware, etc. Run Spybot or Ad Aware from time to time, keep your virus protection up to date with current virus definitions, browse only reputable Web sites, and don't worry about it...



I posted the link as a reference, but personally, I've also had people who I've helped who'd installed it NOT barebones and had headache after headache getting it all off.  Usually it was installed as part of another package and included a half dozen other *cough* 'utilities'.  There are several versions of it since then, so perhaps it's gotten better.  I've been using WeatherWatcher, I like the hour by hour which by default lists the dew points, etc.  Nice toy.


----------

